# wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen blühen



## karsten. (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo
_
ihr müsst jetzt alle schöne ! Beiträge schreiben um Thorsten ein bisschen
aufzumuntern .


ICH widme Thorsten  diesen Beitrag !    
_


_________________________________________________________________



zur Zeit blühen einige meiner Lieblingspflanzen

 

  nochmal __ Wasserknöterich

  das krause*__ Laichkraut 

die blühen obwohl sie ihre listige Vermehrungsstrategie bereits ausgelöst haben... .

beim krausen Laichkraut entstehen solch Brutknospen 

   
die sind im Gegensatz zur Mutterpflanze hart wie Glas  

und brechen zum geplantem  Zeitpunkt ab und schwimmen an der 
Wasseroberfläche . 
(keine Ahnung wie die Erbauer das in die Gene konstruiert haben   )

um dann zum Zeitpunkt X an der richtigen Stelle einfach abzutauchen und sich zu bewurzeln und wieder weiche Jungpflanzen zu bilden.  


mfG


----------



## Elfriede (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen blühen*

Hallo Karste,

schöne Bilder, wie immer, gleichzeitig sehr informativ. Trotzdem muss ich nachfragen: Bildet das krause __ Laichkraut sowohl Brutknospen als auch "normale" Blüten aus? Die zwei, aus dem Wasser ragenden Blüten zum Beispiel, wachsen sie auch aus Brutknospen oder ähnlich wie beim Knöterich oder bei anderen Laichkräutern?

Knöterich habe ich vor 7-8 Jahren auch gepflanzt, jedoch wurden die Blätter immer braun und faul, schließlich ging er an Land und siedelte sich zwischen __ Binsen, __ Seggen und __ Papyrus an. Heuer liegt er erstmals wieder mit einigen Blättern auf dem Wasser, -geblüht hat er noch nie und seine Vermehrung ist bei mir im Teich sehr gering.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## karsten. (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen blühen*



			
				Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> .............
> Trotzdem muss ich nachfragen: Bildet das krause __ Laichkraut sowohl Brutknospen als auch "normale" Blüten aus?...................





jo jo



			
				Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> .............
> Die zwei, aus dem Wasser ragenden Blüten zum Beispiel, wachsen sie auch aus Brutknospen oder ähnlich wie beim Knöterich oder bei anderen Laichkräutern?
> ...................



nein ,

die Brutknospen sind vorher schon entstanden und wuchsen in den Achseln der Blätter während die Blüte terminal auf der Sprossachse wächst


mfG


----------



## Annett (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen blühen*

Moin,

ich hätte auch gern solche __ Laichkraut- oder Knöterichbestände. 
Heute morgen habe ich mal versucht, __ Hornkraut und Unterwasserhahnenfuß zu "pflanzen". Einen Lavabrocken, Schnipsgummi dran, Pflanze dran und "Hopp". 
Bei der __ Wasserpest fkt. das nicht, denn die Stengel sind zu brüchig. 

Sollte mein Ranunculus aquatilis wider Erwarten blühen, werde ich gern ein Bild beisteuern... alles andere lebt nicht mehr oder blüht nicht.


----------



## Eugen (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen blühen*

Hallo Annett,
das __ Hornkraut kannste auch einfach so ins Wasser werfen.
Den Hahnenfuss (der eigentlich leicht fliessende Gewässer bevorzugt) würd ich in ca. 10-20 cm Tiefe in "Erde" pflanzen, keinesfalls versenken!
Meiner hat letztes Jahr geschwächelt,dafür wächst und blüht er heuer umso mehr. (kommt auch in die Kisten fürs TT )
__ Laichkraut hab ich auch nur ins Wasser geworfen,hat zwar gedauert,aber nu.
(ich sag nur "Schmitds Katze  )


----------



## Annett (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen blühen*

Hallo Eugen,

mein __ Hornkraut will aber nicht untergehen und landet dadurch früher oder später im Skimmer... was mich dann nur nervt.
Den __ Hahnenfuß hatte ich ehemals bei der Gonneré mit im Eimer. Da kam er ein Jahr gut, dann war er futsch. 

Dieses Jahr habe ich ihn wieder bei einer Seerose dazugesetzt und jetzt zusätzlich welche in der oben beschriebenen Art versenkt, da ich denke, auch ein paar "Dreckecken" im Teich zu besitzen.... 

Mal sehen, was passiert - kann nur besser werden!


----------



## karsten. (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen blühen*

Hallo

immer noch die gleiche Blüte , immer noch die gleiche Libellenlarvenhülle    

 

und der Wasserhahnenfuß blüht

 

zugegeben etwas  ärmlich  ( die Schraube ist M5 )

aber Ranunculus aquatilisis auch bevorzugtes Spielzeug der Fische   

und will auch immer etwas bewegtes Wasser 




mfG

p.s. und 

hier noch Bild meiner an Stickstoffmangel leidenten 

ganz normalen fetten WEISSEN Seerose


----------



## karsten. (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen blühen*

einen hab ich noch 

weil wir es doch von den Laichkräuter letztens hatten .....

hier - defekter Link entfernt -  _Potamogeton pectinatus
_
  


gibts nicht zu kaufen  und nix für Kois und __ Graskarpfen    

die Pflanzmethode ist bekannt ?

   

hier zusätzlich mit einem Düngerziegel 


mfG


----------



## Annett (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen blühen*

Hallo Karsten,

und das Bierchen ist für die Krebse? 

Von diesem "komischen" Kraut ohne Blätter hatte ich mir letztes Jahr eine Hand voll aus dem öfters erwähnten Lieblingssee mitgebracht - leider wollte es sich nicht an unsere Wasserwerte gewöhnen und hat sich verabschiedet. 

Die "weiße" Seerose ist ja auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.
Möchtest Du eine wirklich weiße haben?  
Hab noch eine über, die derzeit weiß blüht und eigentlich weiß mit rosa sein sollte.


----------



## karsten. (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen blühen*

Danke ,
die ist weiss

im Laufe des Jahres verabschiedet sich das Rot vollständig
wenn die Blüte die nächsten Tage auf geht ist sie auch schon weisser , 
heuer hab ich die Seerose nicht gedüngt  
aber

so schlecht find ich denn Mangel gar nicht  

mfG


----------



## Elfriede (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen blühen*

Hallo Karsten, 

und was ist dann das? Siedelt heuer bei mir vereinzelt in den Seerosenkübeln?
Ich dachte eigentlich an __ Wasserhahnenfuß, aber der sieht bei Dir ganz anders aus. Kann es sein, dass sich noch Schwimmblätter an meiner Pflanze bilden?

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## karsten. (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen blühen*

Hallo Elfriede

das würde ich auch für Wasserhahnenfuß halten .

schau mal die vielen Arten an !

auf meinem Bild musst Du ganz ganz genau hinschauen was wozu gehört !  


außer der Blüte ist nur rechts unten im Dunkel was vom WHF zu sehen 
alles Andere gehört nicht dazu !

hier noch mal an Land

   

mfG


----------



## Elfriede (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen blühen*

Danke Karsten,

ich habe inzwischen ein Foto gefunden und mich daran erinnert, dass die Pflanze auch bei mir geblüht hat, allerdings nicht auf dem Foto und auch nur im Pflanzjahr. Sie hat schon einmal frischer ausgesehen als jetzt, wie man auf dem Foto sieht. Deinem Link konnte ich entnehmen, dass sie nährstoffreiches Wasser braucht, deshalb hat sie sich wahrscheinlich auch  zu den gedüngten Seerosen gesellt.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## karsten. (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen blühen*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> ............................
> beim krausen __ Laichkraut entstehen solche Brutknospen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 12820 Anhang anzeigen 12821
> ...




und das sieht so aus


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen blühen*

Hallo,

Ranunculus aquatilis ist absolut unberechenbar. Ich kann nie vorhersagen wo er im nächsten Jahr wachsen wird. Wenn er in einem Becken zwei oder drei Jahre prima gewachsen ist, dann kann der Bestand von heute auf morgen zusammenbrechen und es ist nichts mehr davon zu finden. Wir hatten einen großen Bestand an Ranunculus circinatus, der plötzlich komplett verschwunden war. Drei Jahre war er weg, in diesem Jahr ist er plötzlich wieder aufgetaucht. Unterwasserpflanzen sind einfach was launisches.


----------

